# My Kindle 2 still won't charge!!



## graffinius (Mar 9, 2010)

My Kindle 1 is having some problems.  It won't respond when plugged into it's charger. No yellow light comes on, it just stays on the "Critical Battery" screen.  It's impossible to reset by holding the power button.  You can't access any menus.  I'm thinking that the connector is damaged where you plug in the charger because it doesn't respond to being plugged in. I've tried 2 different chargers.  I'm reluctant to buy a new battery, because it might be the connector.  Have any of you run into this problem?  What could be causing it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pending some K1 expert answering here soon, I would try calling Kindle CS and see if they can help narrow down the problem. E.g.: they might know whether or not the charging light should turn on even if the battery is bad, in which case it would probably indicate something defective in the system before it gets to the battery. Or, on the other hand, they might know that if the battery has died, then the light will not go on, and therefore you may need a new battery. (Or they may know of some other test you can do.)


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Did you try a reset using a paperclip and the hole on the back?  (You have to remove the rubber cover to find it.)  You mentioned resetting with the power button, but nothing about a hard reset.  If not, I'd suggest trying that first.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking you may need to try a new battery.  If it isn't the battery you'll still have an extra battery, and at some point you're going to need to replace it anyway.  
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would first try to do a hard reset with the unit plugged in (remove the back cover and hold in the reset button).

If that fails, I suggest you remove the battery and then try plugging in the power cord. If the unit powers up without the battery, it would be fair to say that the battery is bad.


----------



## graffinius (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback...  I unplugged the battery, and the critical battery message was still on the screen.  So I'm assuming that it's burned into the screen.  Now what?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

graffinius said:


> Thanks for all the feedback... I unplugged the battery, and the critical battery message was still on the screen. So I'm assuming that it's burned into the screen. Now what?


No such thing. e-ink does not burn in.

Did you do the hard reset?


----------



## graffinius (Mar 9, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> No such thing. e-ink does not burn in.
> 
> Did you do the hard reset?


Yeah i did the hard reset, and nothing happens. I removed the battery, and the message didn't go away... Ok, so it doesn't burn into the screen. How is the message still there


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Until the screen actually turns off, the message will remain. The screen is not damaged... unless you see something else on the screen, like lines going across/vertical/sideways?

Did you try plugging it in with the battery out?

It is still possible that the battery is the issue. The Kindle is not designed to bypass the battery. Do you know anyone else with a K1 whose battery you could try out?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

graffinius said:


> Yeah i did the hard reset, and nothing happens. I removed the battery, and the message didn't go away... Ok, so it doesn't burn into the screen. How is the message still there


The screen needs power to _change_ the image, not to maintain it. So if you run down to zero power and an image is still on the screen there is no power to blank it out.


----------



## graffinius (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently had trouble with my Kindle 2 that was given to me.  It would not respond to the Kindle 2 wall charger (the yellow light would not come on when plugged in).  So what I did was open the Kindle up, and replaced the battery with one out of my friends Kindle, and like magic the yellow light came on.  So I figure the battery that was in the Kindle was depleted beyond being able to charge.  Well now I see that that may not have been the issue.  I purchased a Kindle 2 battery on Amazon, popped it into my Kindle, and yes the light comes on when I plug in the charger, but it still won't charge.  I've had it plugged in for 24 hours, and the light stays yellow, it won't turn to green, and when unplugged the Kindle still says the critical battery message.  Any ideas??


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is it under warranty? Even if not, you could still contact Kindle customer service and see if they'll replace it. (They seem to be pretty lenient about it.)

Otherwise, try using your friend's charging cord/adaptor and see if that makes any difference. (I kind of doubt it since the charging light comes on, but it could be worth a try.)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you sure that you have a K2 and not a K1?  The back of a K2 has to be carefully pried off, and Amazon doesn't sell batteries for the K2, since they are not officially user replaceable.  Sorry if its a dumb question, but people have gotten confused before


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The critical battery message will likely not change until the Kindle has enough power to update the screen. The Kindle is not going to update the screen until it reboots or responds to a command. 

Have you tried resetting the Kindle? On a Kindle 2, hold the slider switch to the right until it restarts. On a properly working Kindle, this generally takes about 30 seconds. On a Kindle with problems, I suspect it may take longer. 

edited: I just went back and looked at your previous post on the same topic and I see that the reset has not worked for you. In the first post you said it was a K1, and you've now determined it is a K2? I am going to merge this topic to that one, or you will get the same suggestions over and over again.

How old is this unit? If it is less than a year old, it is still under warranty.


----------

